# Very thirsty hedgie



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi folks,

So, one of my hedgehogs, Ambassador Charlotte, has seemed to be very thirsty for the last few days. When it's feeding time, she goes straight for the water, rather than the food. 

She did that today, and it worried me a bit. Then, later on, I went to check on her, and I saw her sort of hunching over and making strange motions, while chewing as if she were going to anoint with something. I picked her up, and pretty soon she was just running around like usual, but again, I felt worried.

I'm going to call the vet in the morning as a precautionary measure, but I wanted to ask -- any idea as to what might be up with her?

She did have a brief hibernation attempt a couple weeks ago, but it was slight, and she snapped right out of it. I also was using a room spray in their room, which they haven't had a problem with before, but who knows. At any rate, I've racked my brain and done some research, and I can't think of what (if anything) it might be. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a rescue boy in that drinks an unusually large amount (also pees a ridiculous amount!). I had the vet test a urine sample and she couldn't find anything unusual. 

I'd like to hear if you find out anything. My vet is great, but not very experienced with hedgehogs.


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Will do, Angela!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

What is "alot" to you? Do you have a water bottle or bowl?? What is the temperature in the cage?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if hedgehogs get diabetes? I know excessive thirst is a symptom. 

Does he eat a lot of fruit?


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

She uses a bowl for water, since she'd had problems with her bottle before. The temperature stays in the mid-70s in her cage. She doesn't usually eat fruit. The main thing that made me nervous is that she was attacking the water immediately instead of eating and then drinking like she usually does.

As an update, I took her in to the vet, who said she might have a very mild UTI. She got some Baytril, took it like a champion, and seems to be back to her old self!


----------

